# +++13'' 88spoke daytons for sale+++



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Selling used Daytons 88 spoke stamped inside hub 225C. The Gold nips i didnt get to fully clean them up so im sure they shine up real good with a thorough cleaning. The rims do have marks an dings an also from the lead hammer an one rim has curb rash. They were used on a daily driver so need more of a cleaning between the spokes. Had them in storage an need to make room. Tires are used an not much tread on them,i can take them off or leave them on,up to you. No adapters No knockoff spinners.
*
$500+Buyer pays shipping costs...I'll accept payments if you cant pay it all at once then ship them once their paid for...Need these gone ASAP...PM me if only SERIOUSLY interested.Thanks! 
*


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Nice 88's


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

They look good CHENTE 



TTT


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Nice 88's


Thanks homie!



BrownAzt3ka said:


> They look good CHENTE
> 
> 
> 
> TTT


Thanks carnal,took forever to clean up lol


----------



## BULLY63 (Dec 2, 2010)

what part of texas?


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Tuesday Bump!
*
 :thumbsup: :inout:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Como dijo el Asian dude on hangover part 2.......


*"Juss One Mo' BUMP!!"*


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hahahaha :roflmao:


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

*
Thursday morning bump! *:banghead:


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

How much shipped to 39574 get at me


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Friday morning BUMP! *:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

I want these 88s so holla at me


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Mr. MS Roller said:


> I want these 88s so holla at me


I messaged you twice..check your PM.


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Saturday BUMP! *


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

Yup gonna be mine soon


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Sunday................BUMP!*


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Monday BUMP!!!*

 :thumbsup: :banghead:


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

*T T T for Tuesday!*


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

People must be waiting on that tax time $$$. I thought these would have been gone right away.


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yea thats what im thinkin..i even dropped down on price. Oneday theyll be gone.


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

ttt


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

No te aguites chente... this is layitlow... even if stuff was free they would want it shipped free.............................................. lol





*Great Price! Should move quick!!!!*


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> No te aguites chente... this is layitlow... even if stuff was free they would want it shipped free.............................................. lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha true! :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Where you located?


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

Waitn on this check hope they aint sold by then.


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Wednesday BUMP!!!*


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

*BUMP it up for Thursday!*


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Back to the top for Friday!!!*


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow!! I really thought these whls would a sold real quick at that price. Free bump for the homie.


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

yeah me too its hard to come by at these prices for some daytons good luck on the sale


----------



## dirty dan (Feb 28, 2011)

Great price can't believe u still have them


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone.....

*Time to BUMP it to the top for the weekend!!!*


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Sunday....
.....
.....
BUMP!*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Pm sent


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Monday ..B..B...B...B...BUMP!*


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Tuesday BUMP!!! *


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Wednesday evening BUMP!* :h5:


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Thursday morning BUMP!*


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

To the damn TOP! :machinegun:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

~87Limited~ said:


> To the damn TOP! :machinegun:


Patient, Daniel son!


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

FREAKY TALES said:


> Patient, Daniel son!


Sending you a PM Mr.Miyagi


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Saturday night BUMP uffin:


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

*T T T for Monday*


----------



## jusrush808 (Jul 27, 2006)

How much to ship to Hawaii 96734


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

jusrush808 said:


> How much to ship to Hawaii 96734


PM sent...


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Bump it up for Tuesday!*


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

*T T T for Wednesday *:biggrin:*

***UPDATE*** 

$500+Buyer pays shipping costs.

PM me ''ONLY" if seriously interested..thanks!*


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

*BUMP it up for Thursday*


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Friday BUMPIN* :h5:


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Weekend bump!*


----------



## biga1969 (Jun 22, 2008)

We're you located at ????


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

BUMP!


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

*BUMP...$500+Buyer pays shipping costs...I'll accept payments as well an then ship them once you paid it off...Need these gone to make room... 

PM if only SERIOUSLY interested.*


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

T T T for Wednesday :h5:


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thursday BUMPER :buttkick:


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Bumpin for Friday...

Any takers


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Weekend BUMP :twak:


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

T T T for Sunday :banghead:


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

*T T T for Monday*


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

BUMP it for Tuesday


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Wednesday BUMPIN 

Hit me with a PM if interested...need them gone :thumbsup:


----------



## 83 grandprix (Jun 21, 2007)

how much shipped to 48141


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

83 grandprix said:


> how much shipped to 48141


PM sent...


----------



## dallastxhere (Jun 6, 2011)

i got a set for show so where in tx are u at if close i can pick up and pay ... also do u have ko"s and addpters


----------



## dallastxhere (Jun 6, 2011)

im in dallas


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

dallastxhere said:


> i got a set for show so where in tx are u at if close i can pick up and pay ... also do u have ko"s and addpters


im 6-7 hours southwest of dallas...no ko's or adapters.

*T T T for Thursday* :guns:


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Friday BUMPIN...*:twak:


*Hit me up with a PM...*:thumbsup:


*Need these gone an out the way...*:inout:


*No window shoppers...*:scrutinize:


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

*T T T for Monday *:ninja:


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Tuesday BUMPIN :h5:


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

*Mid-week BUMP* :sprint:


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

TTT FOR SOME DAYTONAS................


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

APACHERX3 said:


> TTT FOR SOME DAYTONAS................


:h5:


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

Bumpin...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*I got used dayton gold 2 bar sharkfins and 15hole adapters for the cheap cheap if you buy from my homie *


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Very nice set.


----------



## 898949 (Jun 29, 2012)

*SOLD! :h5:
*


BrownAzt3ka said:


> *I got used dayton gold 2 bar sharkfins and 15hole adapters for the cheap cheap if you buy from my homie *


*^^^Hit up my homie for some dayton gold 2 bar sharkfin knockoffs and adapters...*


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

Bump for the carnal that sold me the Dz. Bought them Monday and received them today. Hes a honest dude to deal with and will buy from him again.


----------

